# why was i so young



## cody-collum (Dec 11, 2008)

hey,em im just wonderin what age were ye all wen ye got IBS. i was only diagnosed last week but accordin to the doctor i have had it since i was 5. i have read about alot of people and everybody seemed to have got it in their teenage years.why was i different???please answer i need to know if anybody got it as a young age aswell.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi and welcome - many people with IBS first got it when they were young - how old are you? Five years old is pretty young to have it - hope you feel better soon...


----------



## iluvatar (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi! I also remember getting it in primary school, I think I was about 9 years old.. It really confuses me too when they say that you get it when you're in your teens. It only got worse in my teens if nothing else, but I remember it always been there.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

My IBS-D got really bad when I was around 15 but I had always had "tummy aches" when I was younger. When I was little I had a bunch of GI tests but all came back fine and I was never given the diagnosis of IBS. But looking back now, I totally had IBS. I had the same symptoms I have now just in a milder form and it wasn't daily as I is now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know why some people get it younger than others.Most of the time when they give an age when a disease starts that is an average or typical age. That doesn't mean it can't start earlier, or later in life.It used to be Type I diabetes was really only seen starting in kids and Type II you didn't see until people were middle aged or elderly. Now that there is a lot of obesity at a much younger age they find a lot of teens have Type II diabetes. So there isn't really any strict rules about what age you have to be before you can get something. Just ages where it tends to be rarer and other ages where it tends to be more common. Sometimes it depends on the environment.IBS often starts after a GI infection. It is more a matter of when you get the GI infection. Also there are some things that cause abdominal pain in kids that they tend to grow out of so it may be they don't call it IBS until they are sure it isn't just one of the things kids get while they are developing and growing.


----------



## metalMan (Jan 12, 2009)

I got it when I was 12 right after my parents divorced... It was really bad (relative term) for a couple of years and has gotten much better as I got older because I have learned ways to deal with it.


----------



## Kitty_Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

I developed it at 12 too, it just came with a load of stress.Because the illness is so mysterious they cant really say why some people get it early, why some people get it later in life and why some people dont get it at all.


----------



## mac78 (Nov 1, 2007)

My IBS-D started when i was 25


----------



## Could be Habba Syndrome (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought I had IBS for over 15 years.....3 different Doctors diagnosed me as having it (since age 13)......turns out I have Habba Syndrome which is a non-properly functioning galbladder (this condition was discovered by an Award Winning Gastro-Enterologist in 2000)....basically the galbladder looks fine on ultrasounds or MRI, but it doesn't store bile and contract properly.......which means constant diarrhea as the bile is a natural laxative.....All of you should looke up Habba Syndrome and see if you might have it (the symptons are pretty darn close to IBS). The current belief is that at least 1 in 5 people diagnosed with IBS actually have Habba Syndrome. I urge you to take a look....the diagnosis is 1 test that takes an hour to do.....insurance pays for it....and treatment is a pill that soaks up bile.....IT HAS CURED ME....10 Years of Suffering for me BUT NOW No More!!!!


----------

